# Suche Programm für Masken Design für Pflichtenheft



## Grizzly (28. Nov 2007)

Hallo alle zusammen,

kennt Ihr ein Programm, mit dem man Masken sprich die Programmoberfläche designen kann? Ich bräuchte das für die Gestaltung von Pflichtenheften (bzw. so etwas zwischen Lastenheft und Pflichenheft).

Wir haben hier Eclipse im Einsatz und ich bin kein Freund vom VE. Als ich den das letzte Mal benutzt habe, hat er mir regelmäßig das Layout verkloppt.

Gruß


----------



## Wildcard (28. Nov 2007)

Der VE soll eigentlich auch nur eine Demo der GUI-Builder Engine sein auf die Multi-Purpose GUI aufgesetzt werden können. Ein echtes Entwicklerwerkzeug ist er daher nicht.
Schau die Window Builder und Jigloo an.
http://www.windowbuilderpro.com/
http://www.cloudgarden.com/jigloo/


----------



## ARadauer (3. Dez 2007)

ich bin vom jformdesigner ganz begeistert, ist war kostenpflichtig, aber man kann ihn ein paar mal evaluieren.


----------



## maki (3. Dez 2007)

Für so etwas benutzen wird den Enterprise Architekten, sind natürlich nur schematische Masken, durch die man aber schon navigieren kann.


----------



## AlArenal (3. Dez 2007)

ARadauer hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich bin vom jformdesigner ganz begeistert, ist war kostenpflichtig, aber man kann ihn ein paar mal evaluieren.



Bin auch ein JFD-Begeisterter.


----------



## Grizzly (3. Jan 2008)

Sieht beides interessant aus, sowohl der JFormDesigner, wie auch der Enterprise Architect. Werde mir das mal in einer ruhigen Minute anschauen. Danke mal soweit an alle Poster.


----------

